# Jade Mountain - 60x45x30



## Richard Dowling (15 Apr 2016)

Hi All,

Here is my new scape which has been going a month now.

Im having problems with green spot algae on the rocks. Im thinking of going back to EI salts and making sure phosphate is in there. The current method (whilst being nice and lazy) doesnt seem to be doing the problem much good.

*Aquarium Specifications*

*Aquarium* 60x45x30cm TMC Signature Optiwhite
*Lighting* Chihiro A-Series LED Strip
*Filtration* Aquamanta EFX 300 External Filter, 
*Gadgets* Chihiro Doctor (Poor Man's Twinstar)
*CO2* 2Kg FE with reg and solenoid
*Fertilisation* Profito Weekly and Easy Carbo when needed
*Decor* Seiryu Stone
*Substrate* JBL River Sand
*Plants *Eleocharis Acicularis, Anubias (which are buried but may not last)
*Fish *Ember Tetras, Gold WCMM's, Cardinal Tetras, Corys, Red Cherry Shrimp, Yamato Shrimp


----------



## Archer (10 Nov 2016)

very lovely


----------



## tadabis (10 Nov 2016)

Yes indeed, its nice! looks a bit like Georges previous scape for me  but looks very good!


----------

